# 11A parking loading aisle height



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2017)

CBC 1109A.8.1 requires min 8'-2" clearance for "all entrances, exits, and VEHICULAR passageways to and from required accessible spaces".  It is silent on the subject of vertical clearance where the vehicle does not travel.  (for that matter, it doesn't mention the parking stall itself at all, except insofar as a stall is part of the "vehicular passageway".

Anyway, on a typical 9' wide 11A accessible stall that has a 5' wide loading and unloading access aisle (1109A.8.5.1), since that aisle is not intended for the vehicle, *does that mean that the headroom at the 11A loading/unloading aisle can be the code minimum of ~7' high?*

Same question applies to the van stall's 8' wide loading and unloading aisle (1109A.8.6).

I notice that in 11B-502.5 , the access aisle is specifically called out to be 8'-2" high, which makes the absence of this requirement in 11A for private housing all the more conspicuous.


----------



## Msradell (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe the code isn't specific about it but it only makes sense that it should be the same height. Especially for vans that you see wider parking spots many times they are taller than standard vehicles and the extra height would be required for them. I personally think to be on the safe side you definitely should make the height the same or else you are leaving yourself open for future litigation.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 22, 2017)

Yikes
Remember 11B was modified to be more consistent with the ADASAD.
11A is more consistent with the fair housing guidelines

11A and 11B thought written by the same state agency may not have had the same staff or starting point. Issues may have been presented to one group of the staff and not the outher

That said, I agree, there should be one standard.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks, Mark.  This site is 100% private, market rate condos, with no guest parking required.  It's on a really tight site, and the van stall has over 8'-2" headroom, but the far front corner of its 8' wide loading aisle has a 4' wide stair above the aisle only that reduces the headroom to 7'-1" just in that corner.  The rest of the headroom is over 8'-2".  
As a practical matter, I don't think I've ever seen a van lift that is in the front 4' of any vehicle's footprint.  Therefore, if I (a) meet the letter of the code and FHA, and if (b) the building is not subject to ADA, and (c) if as a practical matter it won't interfere with any known van lifts, then I'm inclined to let the stair remain where it is.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 26, 2017)

You may want to consider some of the newer vans and if the tops of their door swings exceed 7'.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 28, 2017)

ADAguy, that's a great suggestion, since I want yo make sure it all works in the real world.  We have a mobility van conversion supplier near our office.  Their tallest vans are the ford Transit commercial-grade vans with the extended roof (interior headroom = 77").
The front portion of the van (the hood, the windshield, the driver and front passenger doors) are all lower than 7 feet.  Not only that, but the passenger door swings out less than 3', so it's all avoiding the stair soffit overhead.  Likewise the side-opening lift is well away from the 7' high stair soffit.

Thanks to all for your feedback


----------

